# Wish List 2014-2015



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What firearms (any) are you hoping to add over the next few months? ... or years?

This could include rifles, shotguns and of course pistols.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Walther 99AS, CZ75 P-01, and Glock 19. In that order, then maybe not and probably over the next 12 months or so.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally, i'm hoping to add one of the following:

Sig SSG 3000 .308 (Patrol 18" )
FN SLP MK1 
Sig P320 Carry Model
Sig 1911-22 (.22lr) Camo

I'd love to add another long gun that can produce 1/2" groups @ 100yrds... nothing more relaxing than some long range shooting. Most competant shooters can get 3"-5" groups out to 700 yards with the SSG 3000.









... and the FN would be a nice edition if I ever choose to do some 3 Gun comps... and would make a great edition to the home defense collection... plus autoloader shotguns are very fun to shoot.









The P320 is not such a big deal as I have plenty of handguns that I could & should spend more quality time with. It'll get purchased, just not high on my priority list right now.









The Sig 1911-22 (Camo Edition) is another one i have my eye on... each pistols camo is different. Don't have a .22lr yet and this one would be cool since I also have not picked up a 1911 either... 2 birds with 1 stone.









If I end up with the SSG 3000 i'll be done for a while since i'll want to get some nice glass on it (scope) which will probably run the same price as the rifle, lol. A can on the end would be even better.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAP, I have the HK VP9 on order now, with night sights and three hi-cap mags. I think next on my agenda will be a Colt M4 .22LR for my little girl for Christmas, but for myself, my next purchase will likely be either the Sig P320 or the Remington 870 tac shotgun. That will do it for this year I'm sure. 

I think I will also go for the P320 carry as well. My acquisitions for next year's forecast to be as follows:

1. Remington 700 .308 with scope.
2. Either the Sig P320 or Remington 870 from above.
3. Sig Sauer P226 MK25
4. HK 416 with scope (depending on budget).


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Look into the Rem 870 Magpul shotgun... it has a beautiful, durable ceracoat instead of the standard finish, ghost ring sights... and of course, Magpul stock and foregrip. A little pricier than the standard 870... but worth it imo.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh, I've had my eye on it along with a few other models. It is a good looking gun, no doubt!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm good.................:smt033


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been thinking about the "performance center" S&W 1911 with the 5" barrel. I am not sure it is worth the $1300 price tag though. My local gun shop had one in their case I held it felt really good in the hand. Definitely not something you would find in the rent case at the local range if you would want to try one. I have also been thinking of getting some type of AR. I would also like to have a Dillon reloader. I may also need a second job.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

CZ P 09 Duty in 40 cal.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My Wish-List:
Better arthritis medication, so's I can shoot more, more comfortably.

I've got all of the guns I'll ever need.
Enough ammunition, too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Wish-List:
> Better arthritis medication, so's I can shoot more, more comfortably.
> 
> I've got all of the guns I'll ever need.
> Enough ammunition, too.


Yup......one w/o the other (guns / ammo) isn't much good.

Never bought a gun unless I had ammo for it. And.....never bought ammo that I didn't have a gun to shoot it with.

Okay, okay.....so there were a couple of times I bought some ammo that didn't fit any firearm I had. The next day or so, I went out and bought said firearm. :smt1099


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought some CCI .22lr (300rd box) last week since they just got some in at Bass Pro. Wife was wondering why since I don't have a .22 yet.... yet.


----------

